# Gaming Rig for 35000?



## rouble (Jun 7, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: All the latest games like COD, Need for speed, Assassin's Creed, Dirt, FIFA, GTA IV & V etc.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 35000

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Yes if possible.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 500GB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: I have a Dell 2030m Monitor so won't be needing a new one.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Monitor, Speakers.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:In a week or two.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Will be done by an assembler.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: I am staying in Delhi and will purchase from the mecca Nehru Palace.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: As the title says, It would be a gaming pc.
I would like to know the best config. of both Intel and AMD. within the range.
Suggest me a GPU around 7 or 8k.
I would most probably go for CM 430 as the cabinet..But still if you guys have better cabby in the range than its most welcome.
RAM would be 4 GB.
Would be using the rig for a good 4-5 years with upgradations if the Apocalypse doesn't happen  So suggest me a future proof PC.
And I am not dying for Overclocking.Its okay either way.
So Shoot your opinion guys.

Plz suggest me guys.I have to purchase it on the coming monday.


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 7, 2012)

AMD 3 GHz AM3 Phenom II 960T Processor - 7k
i am v weak in the mobo dept. - 5.5k at most
GPU - HD 6870 - 12k
PSU - Seasonic 520w - 4k
RAM - 1.2k
CASE - nzxt gamma - 2.5k
HDD - Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB 7200 RPM - 4.5k
DVD drive - 1k

approx 35 to 37k

if going intel change CPU to i3 - 2120 - 6.5k
Mobo to DH67CL - 5.8k


----------



## yashthedude (Jun 7, 2012)

Intel Core i5 2320 Sandy Bridge 3.0GHz (3.3GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256K...
10,470.00


ASUS P8H77-M LGA 1155 Intel H77 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard
8,030.00/- 


LG E2360V-PN 23" LED Monitor
9,400.00/-


SAPPHIRE HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 100315L Radeon PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready Cros...
9,590.00/-


COOLER MASTER Elite 330 / 334 / 335 ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Re...
2,200.00/-


CORSAIR VS450 450W Builder Series Power Supply
2,200.00/-


CORSAIR 8GB DDR3 Vengeance 240-Pin SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Deskt...
3,700.00/-

WD Caviar Green 1 TB HDD Internal Hard Drive...
5,258.00/-

Asus DRW-24B3ST Internal Optical Drive (Black)...
1,135.00/-

IBall Amazer USB 2.0 Keyboard (Black)
350.oo/-

Altec Lansing BXR1221 Speaker (Black)...
1299.00/-


This info in given by :- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/135525.html

Regards,
Yash


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 7, 2012)

AMD Phenom 960T @ 6.9K
ASUS M5A88M @ 5.1K
CORSAIR VALUE RAM @ 1.1K
WD 500 GB HDD @ 4K
ASUS DVD ROM @ 1.1K
LOGITECH COMBO @ 0.6K
NUMERIC 600 VA UPS @ 1.5K
CM ELITE 310 @ 1.7K
SEASONIC S12 520W @ 3.7K
HIS HD 6850 @ 9.3K
TOTAL @ 35K


----------



## joe (Jun 7, 2012)

AMD phenom ii x4 965BE = 7000.00
Gigabyte GA880GM-USB3 = 4800.00
Corsair xms 4GB ddr3 = 1400.00
WD hdd 500GB = 4000.00
samsung dvdrw = 900.00
Logitech combo = 600.00
CM ELITE 430 Black = 2500.00
CM 500W smps = 3500.00
XFX 7750 = 8000.00
APC ups = 2300.00

total 35k


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 7, 2012)

Dont Buy Cooler Master PSUs .


----------



## joe (Jun 7, 2012)

Then go for CORSAIR smps but it is costly then CM.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 7, 2012)

If its CM GX series then its OK. Extreme series is a NO.
Also 965 BE is vanished. Go with Sainatarajan Suggestion.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 7, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> AMD Phenom 960T @ 6.9K
> ASUS M5A88M @ 5.1K
> CORSAIR VALUE RAM @ 1.1K
> WD 500 GB HDD @ 4K
> ...



Very well balanced configuration and OP should go with this config.


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 7, 2012)

^ +1 . Get that


----------



## RON28 (Jun 8, 2012)

yashthedude said:


> Intel Core i5 2320 Sandy Bridge 3.0GHz (3.3GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256K...
> 10,470.00
> 
> 
> ...



 that was given by me just for my preference, calculate the whole amount and then see whether its is a 35k rig, don't confuse OP, and do tally the rate before posting here


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 8, 2012)

Here is an balanced intel based rig  

CPU-Intel Core i3 2100 3.1GHz
MOTHERBOARD-Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H
RAM-Corsair Value RAM 4GB DD43 
GPU-ATI HD 6670
HDD-WD Blue Caviar 500GB  
PSU-Corsair CX430V2 
KB-Logitech KB+MS COMBO
CASE-CM ELITE 310


----------



## rouble (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for replying everyone..
and lol at yashthedude..Buddy my budget is 35k not 350k but appreciate your time.

@ALL
Now here is a situation before me..Right now I am not going for a gpu..I will add it after 2-3 months..
But my budget is also reduced now..Now it will hover around 32 k..
Based on my research around this forum and net I have this config on my mind.
You all please tell me if it is okay..

Processor-     Intel i5 2500k
Motherboard- Intel DH67CL
Cabinet-       CM Elite 430
PSU-            Seasonic s12ii 520
HDD-            WD caviar Blue
Ram-            Corsair DDR3 4 GB
Keyboard 
& mouse-      Logitech combo
Drive-          Asus DVD Rom

Price is around 32k

And one thing more..You will see there is no UPS out there..That is bcoz I have a 600V Microtek UPS..Now I want to ask will it be enough for the above config considering my area loadsheds and fluctuates sometimes..
And plz if Delhities can tell me which would be the best shop to get this config in Nehru Place..I have SMC on my mind right now.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 8, 2012)

I5 2500K Has To Be Paired with a P67 or Z68 or Z77 Chipset Motherboard . You can buy I5 2400 for your DH67CL B3 .

The Rest of the Components is Good . Wait , Till Other Members Post Their Views on UPS .


----------



## bloodlife (Jun 8, 2012)

@rouble
u got an unlocked K-series proc which can be OC'd, and it's no good with 67CL Mobo instead if u can afford go with H67/Z68 Mobo.

for the ref..H67, P67, and Z68 – Which one is right for you? | Puget Systems Blog


----------



## rouble (Jun 8, 2012)

@Sainatarajan and @bloodlife
Thx guys for the heads up on the mobo part..
Actually I became too excited with i5 2500k dat I forgot about the imp. of mobo and didn't searched about it..
But I was thinking the whole day that how is this possible that I am getting an i5 just by doing nothing..So mobo is the main culprit..And I agree with Sainatarajan about the i5 2400..that wud be the best for me considering my budget and also this PC would be shared by my dad for his office work so I can't think about the risk of OCing  and also for OCing I will have to buy aftermarket fans too..
But keeping everything aside can a i5 2500k be incorporated in my budget with a decent mobo..Its such
a beast man..Will it make a huge difference in gaming considering that I will be buying a gpu around 8-9k in the future..
I have one word for me right now ''Confused''
Plz help me guys..


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 9, 2012)

OCing i5 2500k won't give huge performance increase in games. So stick to the i5 2400 + DH67CL config. Save that money, and get a better gpu like HD 7850 @ 15k. Getting a better GPU will considerably increase the gaming performance.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 9, 2012)

Exactly .


----------



## abirthedevil (Jun 9, 2012)

+1 for HD 7850


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 9, 2012)

get a 560ti atleast. it will give u good performance in BF3(if u are interested)


----------



## Cilus (Jun 9, 2012)

^^ By paying just 1/1,5K extra you can get a HD 7850. So GTX 560 Ti is ou of the question here. It actually shouldn't be considered.


----------



## rouble (Jun 9, 2012)

As I have written above that I am not going for a Graphic Card right now so my main focus is only processor and mobo right now..
I will definitely get an HD 7850 if I can in future..Thnx for suggesting.

@the_conqueror Got it dude..So I am going with this combo..

@EVERYONE I am going with this config..Please put a stamp on it..

Processor- Intel i5 2400
Motherboard- Intel DH67CL
Cabinet- CM Elite 430 (Any better Cabby in this range)
PSU- Seasonic s12ii 520
HDD- WD caviar Blue
Ram- Corsair DDR3 4 GB
Keyboard 
& mouse- Logitech combo
Drive- Asus DVD Rom

And can someone please tell me about the UPS thing.
I have a Microtek 600V UPS..Can it handle the above config?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 9, 2012)

Ya . It can handle .


----------



## rouble (Jun 9, 2012)

@Sainatarajan
Okay.So I will go with it..
Any heads up on Cabby??


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 9, 2012)

That is a great cabbi. I am going to order that one.


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 9, 2012)

*@OP* : Better get the NZXT Gamma/Source 210 Elite. They may not look as good as CM Elite 430 (with side window) but has loads of room for better cable management resulting in better airflow. Rest of the config looks good.


----------



## rouble (Jun 9, 2012)

@RiGOD I was earlier going with Gamma only but I dont think its available here in delhi..


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 9, 2012)

^^You can look into the BitFenix Merc Alpha too. Its available for Rs.2550 (inclusive of shipping) from Xtreme Grafix (via Erodov Forum)


----------



## rouble (Jun 9, 2012)

@RiGOD Yeah I have this also on my mind but again the problem of online as I would be purchasing all the config. from NP only and get assembled from there..
But nothing is final..I may buy online..
And do tell me about my UPS(Refer my above posts)

And yeah congos for your new rig..Really Solid.


----------



## tnranganathan (Jun 9, 2012)

Your UPS is fine to Handle .


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 9, 2012)

The i5 2400+HD 7850 combo consumes very less power. So the problem of low or no backup arises only if you OC the GPU and I don't think that will be needed in near future as the same is a highly capable card. For the time being a 600VA UPS would suffice your needs.

And yeah, thanks for the compliment


----------



## rouble (Jun 9, 2012)

Perfect then..
Lets see how things develop now..
Thnx so much.

BTW what is the difference between Elite 430 and 431??


----------



## rouble (Jun 12, 2012)

Got the mentioned config expect Asus drive from cost to cost, Nehru Place for round about 31000 including DVI cable.I am very very happy.
Thnx everyone for taking the time to solve my queries.
You guys rock and so is this forum.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice buy buddy , post some pics.


----------



## rouble (Jun 12, 2012)

^^Thnx dude.Yeah I will surely do that once I am done with all the settings and transferring stuff from old pc.
BTW you are also going for a new rig??

About Yesterday,
There was one bad buy and one good buy besides this config.

The bad one was the Microsoft Compact Mouse 100.Firstly I wanted Lenovo M6811 but didn't got anywhere in NP(Don't know why) but had to buy a mouse so went for this considering positive reviews on flipkart but didn't read them fully.It has a hopelessly short cable and is quite small too.Dont know what was I thinking.Thank god Elite 431 has a front USB slot so it is ok now.But overall the mouse is kickass.

And the good one was the Keyboard I went for.It is a Logitech k200 which I got for 450.
Man if anyone is spending this much money on a keyboard I would seriously recommend it to anyone.It has butter smooth typing.It's spill proof and is close to chicklet type keyboard or I would say it is.Buy it eyes closed.My winner of the day.


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 12, 2012)

^^Congratz buddy. Do post some pics


----------



## rouble (Jun 13, 2012)

Thnx RiGOD and will surely post some pics soon..
Cheers.

My Config. with pricing.


Processor-  i5 2400-  10290
Mobo-  DH67CL-   5175 (OEM)
PSU-  Seasonic s12II 520W -   4150
HDD-   WD Caviar Blue-  3650 (OEM)
RAM-   Corsair DDR3 4GB-  1190
Drive-   LG Sata-    900 (OEM)
Cabinet-   CM Elite 431-   2925
Mouse-   HP Compact 100-  350
Keyboard-   Logitech k200-  450


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 13, 2012)

What is the HDD Capacity


----------



## yabbadaaba (Jun 13, 2012)

you purchased everything from cost2cost ? :O


----------



## rouble (Jun 13, 2012)

@Sainatarajan 500GB

@yabbadaaba Everything except Mouse and keyboard and by saying this you have feared the s**** out of me..
I checked that cost2cost is not held in high esteem by erodov and one guy got a fake GPU from there 
I hope I have got everything original from there 

@Utkarsh Sharma Appreciate your help but I have gone for it.
BTW where are you getting Seasonic PSU for 3k 
and Elite 430 for 2.k


----------



## yabbadaaba (Jun 13, 2012)

Cost2cost has a bad reputation.all the Delhi members of TDF strictly advise against buying from them.I hope you got the right parts.


----------



## rouble (Jun 14, 2012)

@yabbadaaba 

Yeah man I have checked it but can't do anything now..
As per parts are concerned I am sure they are original.
PSU, CPU, RAM, Cabinet was packed
Now LG drive, HDD, Motherboard was of OEM which created a doubt in mind there too but I was fool to not say anything to them though I told them to change the mobo coz I thought the capacitors were in bad shape then the uncle there called his men and told him to bring another set of mobos and upon checking them all were in same shape so I thought it is like that only and I should not become a engineer.
I am 100% sure they are original..I got cd's also with them(no criteria though) and I have checked the performance too and everything is kickass right now..
But I am worrried about the service but that also they can't deny.
So all good.And fingers crossed.
BTW the amount of rush there doesn't suggest the reviews.


----------



## joe (Jun 15, 2012)

Don't go for MSI m/b . There VRM section is bad.


----------



## rish89 (Jun 15, 2012)

great config suggested......could you guys suggest some good shops in delhi to buy locally..


----------



## rouble (Jun 21, 2012)

My Rig with Pics..


*img706.imageshack.us/img706/6191/21062012290.th.jpg


*img4.imageshack.us/img4/6778/21062012292.th.jpg


*img85.imageshack.us/img85/2892/21062012293.th.jpg


*img3.imageshack.us/img3/226/21062012295.th.jpg


*img198.imageshack.us/img198/826/21062012296.th.jpg


*img69.imageshack.us/img69/7540/21062012306.th.jpg


*img513.imageshack.us/img513/3170/21062012307.th.jpg


*img215.imageshack.us/img215/2871/21062012305.th.jpg


*img442.imageshack.us/img442/4090/21062012303.th.jpg


*img842.imageshack.us/img842/2531/21062012302.th.jpg


*img807.imageshack.us/img807/5223/21062012300.th.jpg


*img213.imageshack.us/img213/5776/21062012299.th.jpg


*img651.imageshack.us/img651/3677/21062012308.th.jpg


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 21, 2012)

Super Buddy


----------



## rouble (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheers man!!


----------



## joe (Jun 25, 2012)

Good. But the cables are making mess. Do some cable management.


----------



## rouble (Jun 28, 2012)

@joe
Thnx and yeah will do it.


----------



## akashsuper99 (Jul 2, 2012)

Intel Core i3 2100 @ 6.8K
Gigabyte GA-H61M-S2P @ 3.07K
Corsair 4GB X 1 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 1.2K
WD Caviar Blue 500 GB SATA II HDD @ 4.2K
Normal Cabinet without SMPS @ 0.8K
Corsair CX 430 V2 @ 2.3K
LG 20" LCD 2043C @ 5.4K
MSI GTX 560 1 GB GDDR5 @ 10K
Logitech MK200 Keyboard + Mouse @ 0.63K

Total is around 34.5K. I think this configuration will let you play all the games at 900P resolution with good setting.
__________________


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 3, 2012)

OP has already bought his pc. 
Mods pls close this thread.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 3, 2012)

for speakers i suggest to for Altec Lansing v2621 @ 2k..
don't forget about good speakers for your rig..


----------



## rouble (Jul 3, 2012)

Really guys I don't need another rig as I have already purchased my rig..
Mods can close this thread!!
Thnx for the support and suggestions everyone.


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Jul 3, 2012)

Non Overclocking rig
 1.Processor: Intel Core i5 2320: 11k
 2.Mobo: ASRock H61M U3S3: 3.2k
 3.RAM: 4GB: 1k
 4.HDD: 500GB: 4k
 5.GPU: MSI R7770 2PMD1GD5: 9k
 6.PSU: FSP Saga II 500w: 2k
 7.Cabinet: NZXT Gamma: 2k
 8.Mouse+Keyboard: Any combo ~0.5k
 9.Optical drive: Asus 24x DVD writer: 1k
10.UPS: Intex 600VA: 1.5k
Total: 35.2k

Overclocking Rig
 1.Processor: AMD Phenom II x4 960T: 7k
 2.Mobo: ASUS M5A88-M: 5k
 3.RAM: 4GB: 1k
 4.HDD: 500GB: 4k
 5.GPU: MSI NGTX560 M2D1GD5: 10.3k
 6.Cabinet: NZXT Gamma: 2k
 7.PSU: Seasonic S12II 520: 4k
 8.Mouse+Keyboard: Any combo ~0.5k
 9.Optical drive: Asus 24x DVD writer: 1k
10.UPS: Intex 600VA: 1.5k
Total: 36.3k
Or You can get the MSI R7770 2PMD1GD5 and invest the saved money in a better cooler like the TX3 or Hyper 212 EVO.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 3, 2012)

@ Utkarsh Sharma
OP has already bought his pc. READ ALL THE POSTS OR THE PREVIOUS 5 POSTS BEFORE POSTING.


----------

